# Recessing electric range outlet



## Jupe Blue (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you pulled the range out to see if the cord is keeping it from sitting against the wall? Is the range receptacle a surface mount or flush mount? Can you post a picture?


----------



## schnitz411 (Apr 28, 2009)

OK now that I pulled it out to get a picture I see more and I'm guessing it gets more complicated. 
it looks like the Romex-type cable comes out of the wall and is surrounded by a ring/buffer/cushion around the hole of Styrofoam peanut type stuff and then runs into a box which is just lying on the floor. the plug goes into the that box.
Pictures from down the back and straight at the floor level attached.
So basically there appears to be NO wallbox....


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

You may be able to surface mount a box close to the floor, and plug it in there. Some stoves have a small space(behind the drawer) that is enough room to accomate this and allow you to push the stove right back to the wall.


----------



## schnitz411 (Apr 28, 2009)

The drawer has plenty of room behind it...the problem seems to be the stupid way the line comes in with the insulation around it about 2/3 of the way up.

So basically cut a hole near the floor, feed back the cable from the existing loose box into the wall, patch/strip out the strofoam, and pull the cab;le back down to come out near the floor. At that point I can surface mount or even just re-attach to the exisitng box that is sitting on the floor anyhow. And since its permanently behind the oven, it doesn't need to look pretty.

Is the box loose on floor arrangement even code-compliant?


----------



## Jupe Blue (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks like you have enough length in the cable to cut in a 2 gang box and install a flush mount receptacle. You would need to cut away the spray foam insulation (hopefully they only foamed around the cable and didn't fill the cavity) and work the cable loose. Then cut the hole for the box, feed the cable out of that hole and into the box. Then install the receptacle. I would cut the hole for the box as close to the floor as possible.

You would also need to patch the hole that the cable is now exiting from.


----------



## schnitz411 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks! I'll be back this weekend if I run into trouble, but looks do-able.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

You can able get two gang box mounted in the wall however keep in your mind do not get shallow box at all due you have either 10mm² or 16mm² { #8 or #6 AWG respectally } and most home the studs are spaced 16inches on centre and some case you may have something in the wall it may block the location where you want the recetple to be installed.

Normally 90% of the time I do install the range recetpale with ground pin up but few case you may have to turn it to side { 4X4 steel box with two gang mud ring can do this very easy but plastique boxes naw you will have to make a hortzonal stud to support it}

Merci,Marc


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I would just cut a channel in the wall to push the cable into. Cut it down to the space behind the drawer. Push the cable into the channel Leave the existing surface mounted receptacle.


----------

